# Estate Heatrola wood/coal stove



## tkns (Aug 30, 2014)

We have a 1940s Estate Heatrola wood/coal stove.  It's not possible to remove & replace it just now, and I'm wondering if there's a way to do a rebuild to make it a more efficient for wood burning. Anyone have ideas or suggestions? Thank you!


----------

